

Would you pay for a event logging SAAS solution? - voiduser

I have been asked to join &#x2F; help a friend who is creating an event logging SaaS solution. He says he has done a good amount of research and though there are companies that offer this he believes there is a gap in the market for something innovative he has been working on.<p>So i guess there are two questions:<p>1. Do you use an event logging solution?<p>2. Would you be interested in using an event logging solution within your business or personal solutions?
======
mattwritescode
I think i would use such a service. I would be interested to hear what new
innovation your friend is bringing to the table.

Putting on my freelance / business hat I could see business would be
interested in such an idea but only if (A) the price was right (B) your
product resolved an issue other products have.

~~~
voiduser
What kind of pricing model would you expect to see?

What pricing model would you like to see?

~~~
mattwritescode
I would expect to see x number of items logged for y price.

I would like to see something along this line but also being flexible.

